# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Нужны прокси, где купить подскажите

## dima714

Народ, нужны прокси, кто может посоветовать где можно купить относительно "недорого" и качественно, в частности нужны корейские прокси

----------


## gavru

Поставь TraffPro там есть всё и это полноценный маршрутизатор а не слезливый прокси сервер который может не пропускать часть трафика, в traffpro реализовано функций дофига, но тебе нужн только основные: учёт трафа, шейпер, работа с несколькими провайдерами, блокировка ресурсов типа одноглазников и прочее, можно скачать бесплатную версию на оф. сайте http://traffpro.ru

----------


## Vasya34

> Народ, нужны прокси, кто может посоветовать где можно купить относительно "недорого" и качественно, в частности нужны корейские прокси


есть программа Proxyfire позволяет находить и сканировать прокси, в частности есть фильтр по странам. а вот уже найдя нужные тебе прокси подставляй их к проксификатору.
http://www.multiupload.com/AYTKBIIB8L там с таблеткой и русским читай тхт.

----------


## proxybuy

Вот вам ссылка на профессиональный прокси сервис .

----------


## proxybuy

Новые США прокси в большом количестве.

бекконнект и прямые.

www.proxybuy.com

----------


## proxybuy

Обновление всех списков каждые 10 минут.

----------


## proxybuy

www.proxybuy.com , США и МИКС.

----------


## proxybuy

Принимаем различные виды оплаты удобные для наших клиентов.
Payza, Webmoney, wire, Moneybookers, RBK.

----------


## proxybuy

Обновление каждые 10 минут!

----------


## proxybuy

США, микс в наличии. Прямым листом и бекконнект.

----------


## proxybuy

в наличии новые сервера.

----------


## Wailful

> Народ, нужны прокси, кто может посоветовать где можно купить относительно "недорого" и качественно, в частности нужны корейские прокси


Попробуйте здесь:
http://proxyhub.ru/?utm_source=yande...paign=proxy_ru

----------


## pashos

trafinspector

----------


## proxybuy

Соксы из США листом и бекконнектом в наличии.

----------


## proxybuy

Делаем скидки при покупке на несколько месяцев.

----------


## proxybuy

Суппорт работает 24/7.

----------


## proxybuy

Обновили все сервера и листы, USA, MIX, бекконнект и прямые соксы.
ICQ 464343, skype: p464343
www.proxybuy.com

----------


## proxybuy

3 Вида МИКС тарифов + США, 50, 100, 250, 1000 портов!

бесплатный тест.

----------


## proxybuy

Мы уже работаем с BITCOIN и AlertPAY платежными системами тоже.

----------


## derais

Есть отличный Proxybox выручил меня при блокировке моего IP адреса в чате. Вчера только попытался зайти в чат, но по каким-то причинам меня заблокировали и перестали пускать, оказывается, нарушил правила (которые не прочитал естественно) и мой IP адрес админы заблокировали. Мой друг посоветовал компанию прокси бокс, там куча всяких прокси разных стран по очень низким ценам, а самое главное скорость этих прокси впечатляет. 
Купил анонимные прокси на прокси бокс, выбрать  можно любое количество анонимных IP из 30 стран! Вуаля - я в чате.

----------


## derais

Использую программу X-Proxy. Утилита, меняет ваш реальный IP адрес, позволяя, таким образом, обходит запреты на уровне вашего интернет провайдера. _http://blogosoft.com/23977
*Но не это главное, она сканирует свободные прокси и выдает в удобном списке!*

----------

